# orthopedic surgery, problem with steel plates & screws?



## Karen G (Jul 28, 2006)

Does anyone have any experience with problems occuring with steel plates and screws that have been used to repair broken bones?

A little over 18 years ago I had surgery to fix my left upper arm after breaking it while skiing. It was a spiral fracture and required a steel plate and about 13 screws to get the bone back together.

Starting this past Sunday night my arm has been aching and it has gotten progressively worse--at times there are sharp pains reminiscent of when it was broken before. I have an appointment to see the physician's assistant today at 1 p.m.  All week all the orthopedic surgeons have been unavailable and the soonest I can see the surgeon who did the original operation is Aug. 7.  I have the original x-rays of the break itself and the after-surgery picture of the plate and screws in place.  They will x-ray it today and see if there's any difference.

My arm is so painful now that I can barely move it out to the side. Getting dressed is a problem. I can pick up a cup and move it up and down pretty well, but other movements are excruciating.

I've read about tumors and bone cancers causing pain, but I haven't been able to find anything about the actual steel plate and screws causing problems.  Hopefully I'll find out something in five hours, but I'd be interested to hear about others' experiences like this.


----------



## Tia (Jul 28, 2006)

My other half had his elbow & shoulder repaired 23yrs ago and no significant problems since.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jul 28, 2006)

Although it is unusual, sometimes the screws can move. Recently took an Xray which showed a screw had moved significantly and it had to be removed. 

Hopefully thats all this is and the Xray will tell the story.

Good Luck


----------



## Karen G (Jul 28, 2006)

Well, the x-rays showed no loose screws or any other problems with the hardware. The bone looks fine and healthy, so that's a good thing.  No apparent reason for the pain though.  I'm to have an MRI tomorrow to rule out rotator cuff issues, which can cause the kind of pain I'm experiencing.  I did get some pain pills, though, so I guess I'm just going to have to give this some time and see what happens.


----------



## caribbean (Jul 29, 2006)

Karen-

Just taking a stab at this, but sounds like it could be what I had, Frozen Shoulder. Ususally comes on kind of rapidly and may or may not be related to a surgery or injury. In my case there was no injury at all. Seems to be some evidence that women, near the age of menopause, often develop this, most often in your non-dominant shoulder. Mine actually developed over about a week going from complete mobility to being completely frozen and extremely painful. Can you move your arm upward, directly front of you and also upward to your side? If not, it could be frozen shoulder. I couldn't even move my arm up to waist level. If any of this sound familiar, e-mail me and I can give you some web sites to read and more info.

Good luck.


----------



## Karen G (Jul 29, 2006)

YES, YES! Patty, that describes just what I have!  I'm getting an MRI this morning, but please send me the websites.
Thanks,
Karen


----------

